# Ohio River 2/4



## Richman (Sep 1, 2007)

Son and I got the urge.....had to go somewhere to fish.... picked the river. Headed to Meldahl , Kentucky side.....brutal cold (9 degrees). Lasted about 1 hour in the wind. Water was high and muddy. No fish. We were the only ones there.

Headed up to the Stuart plant on the Ohio side....hoping the warmer water would warm the air too. It was much nicer. Picked up several small stripers on white twister tails, no size. Hooked several skipjacks but all jumped and threw the hook. All in all not a bad day....beats workin'.

Rich


----------



## BowKat04 (Feb 27, 2005)

Beats workin and you got to spend some time with your son!


----------



## boonecreek (Dec 28, 2006)

i,m just about ready to go crazy if i don,t get to go. is the parking spots hard to get into up at the discharge?


----------



## Richman (Sep 1, 2007)

The lot at Stuart had ice and snow but was passable....should be pretty good by this weekend with the temperatures predicted to be in the 50's


----------



## ram-rod (Feb 9, 2009)

its getting close the water is almost right!


----------

